

Steve Jobs speaking at Microsoft PDC in 1996 (previously unseen footage) - sriramk
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/PDC/PDC-1996/PDC-1996-Keynote-with-Bob-Muglia-and-Steve-Jobs

======
sriramk
This is fascinating for many reasons. For one, I've never seen Steve do a talk
on primarily developer technology.

~~~
rampr
Yeah, it is pretty cool. It is amazing how much thought has gone into the
concept of dynamic web pages and building that technology back in the days
when the internet started getting popular. We take it for granted these days.

------
daimyoyo
It's interesting that Steve was using the 99 designs format before 99 designs
was even an idea.

